# Formular Überprüfung



## Manuel123 (17. Sep 2009)

Hallo...

Ich hab eine Webanwendung mit mehreren Formularen programmiert! Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es mein Formular direkt auf Richtigkeit zu überprüfen? Also ob die Pflichtfelder ausgefüllt worden sind, ob es nicht zu lang ist oder ob z.B.: die Passwörter übereinstimmen. Zurzeit mach ich es ein bisschen kompliziert. Wenn das Formular abgeschickt wird, werden meine Daten in der zugehörigen Action (ich verwende auch Struts) überprüft und bei einen Fehler wird einfach eine Fehler Meldung in den Request gesetzt, alle ausgefüllten Daten wieder in den Request gesetz und auf der Seite wieeder angezeigt damit der User nicht wieder alle Daten ausfüllen muss. Da gibt es aber sicher auch noch eine bessere Methode zum überprüfen. Villeicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Tipps geben!

Danke im vorraus!

LG


----------



## Atze (17. Sep 2009)

ja, es gibt definitiv eine bessere methode!  ich würde javascript vorziehen, denn mit lokaler validierung (die dann in deinem browser ausgeführt wird), brauchst du das formular erst abzuschicken, wenn alles validiert ist, und für 5 tippfehler nicht 5 mal zwischen client und server hin und herschicken. das spart ressourcen! in JS findest du alles zur validierung schon fertig in vielen dokus

SELFHTML: JavaScript/DOM


----------



## Manuel123 (17. Sep 2009)

Danke erst mal für die Antwort!
Weißt du zufällig noch ob man die falschen Eingabefelder per JavaScript dan auch rot makieren kann und die Fehlermeldung nicht mit einen alert ausgeben sondern eine Zeile einer Tabelle z.B.: sichtbar machen wo die Fehlermeldung drinnen steht?  

lg


----------



## Atze (17. Sep 2009)

sollte machbar sein, da du deinen html-output ja verändern kannst, also farbe setzen, tabellenelement hinzufügen etc.


----------



## MrWhite (18. Sep 2009)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> ja, es gibt definitiv eine bessere methode!  ich würde javascript vorziehen, denn mit lokaler validierung (die dann in deinem browser ausgeführt wird), brauchst du das formular erst abzuschicken, wenn alles validiert ist, und für 5 tippfehler nicht 5 mal zwischen client und server hin und herschicken. das spart ressourcen! in JS findest du alles zur validierung schon fertig in vielen dokus
> 
> SELFHTML: JavaScript/DOM



Trotzdem sollte auch serverseitig noch validiert werden!

Am besten wendet man beide Methoden an.

Misstraue allem was reinkommt und misstraue allem was rausgeht.

Je nachdem welche Technologie du einsetzt, kannst du doch Hibernate- oder JSF-Validatoren nutzen. Das geht doch mittlerweile sehr bequem.


----------

